# Best Place For Equipment



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking to set up a 30Gal Reef Aquarium and need the tank, lights, protein skimmer and uv sterilizer. Where should I go in the GTA.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sump i have already, and i know i dont really need a uv sterilizer but i would rather have one for the extra added protection. I really like the prices and products at reefsolution.com in quebec but i am affraid of what the shipping prices are going to be. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> JLaquatics.com has a promotion, free shipping, same prices, they all do price matching.


Free Shipping in Canada???????? I am going to check it out right now thanks alot.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1 for Sea U Marine for equipment in the GTA.

Also check out GoReef.com - Mathieu offers free shipping over $150, and has very good prices, and will match and beat anybody


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

+1 for sea U marine too  ken is a great guy
+1 for goreef also, i'm getting my lights, flow and fixtures from him


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a thought, I would pay a little more and buy locally for a reputable salt water store . The reason are so many and in the long run you will save hundreds of dollars. How?

Well after making several purchases from a LFS you start to build a repore with the owner or a knowledgeable staff person. They can and are a invaluable resource for questions and tips and tricks. The small local owner wants to satisfy their customers and build their business by positive word of mouth. They also want you to succeed and grow in the hobby (Profitable to their business).

I will get down off the soap box now


----------



## Robert04 (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourite place to do my shopping is either the trafalgar big als or vaughn mills big als, main reason being you get store credit for every purchase and those two locations specifically have great staff who I have been buying equipment from for around 5 years and aren't afraid to give honest advice.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> JLaquatics.com has a promotion, free shipping, same prices, they all do price matching.


I second JLAquatics. Also taxes paid are cheaper since its out in British Columbia.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Buying locally will save you any problems in regards to warranty issues etc. as well.

I also recommend buying from a LFS for this sole reason - SUM or NAFB would be my recommendations.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Buying locally will save you any problems in regards to warranty issues etc. as well.
> 
> I also recommend buying from a LFS for this sole reason - SUM or NAFB would be my recommendations.


Sorry I am new to this forum, what is SUM and NAFB


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

SUM = Sea U Marine
NAFB = North American Fish Breeders

There's also Menagerie if you're downtown and in a pinch


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

is it me or are all the good retailers in scarborough. I am in Brampton and Vaughn and the only one that is any good is Big Als in Vaughn the one in Brampton sucks.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> goto SUM SeaU marine
> its in markham and not too far from vaughan (7 and woodbine)
> 
> not even comparable to BA


I will definatly have to check this place out, I have been hearing nothing but great things about this place ever since I joined this board, I have had aquariums for almost 10 years now and never even knew about this place until about a month ago.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

After their reno, Menagerie probably has the best stock of FW stuff anywhere in Ontario.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably the best fishroom manager in Canada too


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I do want a marine tank, I was just saying that in the past I did the freshwater thing.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I find the cheapest to be Oakville Reef Gallery. Tom gives the best deals in my opinion.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Probably the best fishroom manager in Canada too


+1 on that


----------

